# Bruce Parry is back!



## madamv (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazon   Not too sure when exactly though.







I love his way with people.  Also, he will be a guest for Jo Whiley tomorrow.  She usually does interviews around 12.10, for those who wont want to listen to her!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent. Bruce Parry rocks!!!! 

(thanks for the heads up on the Jo Whiley time too. I can't stand her)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent, now find out when exactly 



> which will air in autumn 2008.



Looks like it's going to be great



http://www.bbc.co.uk/amazon/sites/highlights/index.shtml


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks awesome. Bring back the Bruce


----------



## madamv (Sep 3, 2008)

Hopefully he will say exactly when its on tv tomorrow....

yey!


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 3, 2008)

madamv said:


> Amazon   Not too sure when exactly though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Total YAAAAAAAY I loves Bruce he is the aces and his bum is a thing of beauty.  

although its a shame he doesnt take jo whiney into the amazon and well just leave her there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> Total YAAAAAAAY I loves Bruce he is the aces and his bum is a thing of beauty.
> 
> although its a shame he doesnt take jo whiney into the amazon and well just leave her there


 

his bum needs a tanning


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 3, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> his bum needs a tanning





do you mean sun tanning or like tanning with a slipper? 

Either way i volunteer

My fav episode is still the one where the old girl jabbed him with poison arrow frog gunk...she was dead chuffed with herself brilliant


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> do you mean sun tanning or like tanning with a slipper?
> 
> Either way i volunteer


 

Either, so you may be in with a chance


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 3, 2008)

madamv said:


> Amazon   Not too sure when exactly though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a real tattoo on him?


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 3, 2008)

my mate's been out with him. complete nutbag by all accounts. not in a bad way...


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 3, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Either, so you may be in with a chance



go me


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> my mate's been out with him. complete nutbag by all accounts. not in a bad way...


I don't need your mate to tell me that; I've seen him turning his willy inside out on TV!


----------



## Melinda (Sep 3, 2008)

Love Bruce for his way with people and his empathy. 

But for pure spirit of 19th century adventurer and sheer lunacy- Benedict Allen has it.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Love Bruce for his way with people and his empathy.
> 
> But for pure spirit of 19th century adventurer and sheer lunacy- Benedict Allen has it.



Dunno who he is? What channel is he on then?


----------



## Melinda (Sep 3, 2008)

Benedict Allen used to do similar shows a few years back, but without the support crew. 

He was once abandoned in the Amazon by his guides, they crossed a river with his rucksack and left him on the other side with nowt. He had to make his own way out. He almost died.

He once had to eat his husky dog cos he was starving to death. 

I remember watching him getting bitten to pieces by camels on a trek across Namibia- his fingers were an infected, bloody, scabby mess. He didnt quite die.

He was initiated into a crocodile worshipping tribe and they carved a life size  crocodile onto his body- front and back. Again not dead. 

As far as explorers go, he's at the far end of eccentric nutterdom.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't be interested in that kind of thing.

What I like about Bruce is the way he connects with everyone he meets.  He just seems to be a genuinely nice guy, and by being so gives us insights we might not otherwise see.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Benedict does do the whole immersing himself with the local tribe, possibly too much for his own good. He stays for much longer too. 

Like Bruce he has been adopted by and actually initiated into a number of tribes world wide.    

While Bruce is possibly more appeallingly touchy-feely, Benedict is just as concerned about the encroachment of modernity into indigenous habitats, sustainabilty of environments and the preservation of cultural heritage of indigenous groups. He's more Ray Mears than Bear Grylls   Its just Benedict pushes that much further and harder into the wilderness.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> He's more Ray Mears than Bear Grylls.


I hate them both.  A lot.

But I take the analogy.


----------



## Voley (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking forward to this.

Amazon, eh? Should be plenty of scope for smoking frogs and tripping his tits off, then. 

He usually manages to sneak at least one mental drug episode in to a series.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 3, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I hate them both.  A lot.
> 
> But I take the analogy.



You hate Ray Mears? 


*steps away from Danny while looking upon him pityingly*


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> You hate Ray Mears?


Yes.  Very much.

And in an unnecessarily personal way.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Benedict Allen used to do similar shows a few years back, but without the support crew.
> 
> He was once abandoned in the Amazon by his guides, they crossed a river with his rucksack and left him on the other side with nowt. He had to make his own way out. He almost died.
> 
> ...




Ok this somehow passed me by completely?  I bleeding hate Bear G and poor old fatty mears is sweet like a weird uncle, i think Bear chose his name for its gangsta stylings Bare Grillz innit


----------



## Melinda (Sep 3, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> Ok this somehow passed me by completely?  I bleeding hate Bear G and poor old fatty mears is sweet like a weird uncle, i think Bear chose his name for its gangsta stylings *Bare Grillz **innit*



Bear's uber male shtick makes me roll my eyes. 

However, I find Ray Mears' girth completely reassuring, wherever he is, he aint starving. 

If you were out with Bear, after an hour you'd be drinking freshly squeezed elephant dung shit juice.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Bear's uber male shtick makes me roll my eyes.
> 
> However, I find Ray Mears' girth completely reassuring, wherever he is, he aint starving.
> 
> If you were out with Bear, after an hour you'd be drinking freshly squeezed elephant dung shit juice.



Exactly at least with Ray you know he would at least have a couple of mars bars or at the very least some Kendel mint cake if you got peckish, he would be able to whip up a fire if you got cold, hack his way to your front door with his big knife, i suspect however that he would be crap in bed

apologies for that i am just a bit bored this pm and have given this whole thing too much thought


----------



## Melinda (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I suspect Ray would be quite enthusiastic in the bedroom. I love me some big belly love... 

Im clearly just as bored because I just deleted what was two thirds of a truly disgraceful post.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw Bruce Parry being interviwed on BBC Breakfast this morning - the series starts on 15th September.

He travels along the route of the amazon meeting people who live and work near it  and basicaly just exploreing how they all live their lives.

Sounds really interesting, for instance at one point he goes to see some cocaine farmers/workers, and I find him a very engaging, friendly and down to earth personality.

I also rather fancy him... Actually I really fancy him. In a terrible teenage crush kind of way. Which is rather sad as I am a middle aged women


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I also rather fancy him...


 So do I and I'm hetro with no dress sense and a poor relationship with my mother.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> So do I and I'm hetro with no dress sense and a poor relationship with my mother.



 

Actually Mr QofG's has a bit of a man-crush on him. He occasionally fantasises about going out for a few drinks and a curry with Bruce and Daniel Craig. Lots of manly back slapping and saying "You're my best friend you are!"


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Oh I suspect Ray would be quite enthusiastic in the bedroom. I love me some big belly love...
> 
> Im clearly just as bored because I just deleted what was two thirds of a truly disgraceful post.



He he i think its clearly catching, boredom and manly adventurers daydreams. You should of kept the post as it was


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Sep 3, 2008)

Ooo I love Brucey!!!!

I was thinking of emailling him and asking if he would like me to accompany him 

He's my kinda guy!!!!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 15, 2008)

woo hoo....it's just started...


----------



## madamv (Sep 15, 2008)

I got it plussed!    To watch when I am alone


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 15, 2008)

Those llamas are so cute...and the little boys dancing was very cool...


----------



## moomoo (Sep 15, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I also rather fancy him... Actually I really fancy him. In a terrible teenage crush kind of way. Which is rather sad as I am a middle aged women



You're not alone. 

He's ideal husband material actually, what with being away for most of the year.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 15, 2008)

excellent as always.
makes you realise the bbc is still capable of making the odd good programme when they want too.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 15, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> Those llamas are so cute...and the little boys dancing was very cool...


I loved that little boy, he was so feeling those tunes! 

Fabulous opening episode. I hope Charley Boorman was watching. 

The illness of the producer was terrifying, such a rapid onset. 

The impact that cocaine was having on that valley was so far reaching.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 15, 2008)

Bruce Parry is boss and the new series looks pretty good.

As far as Ray Mears goes, i find it hard not to admire his skills and large forearms


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 15, 2008)

That was very very good. Interesting ethically - wasn't sure if he'd get involved in the coke production. Must have taken a LOT of reassurances to get the coke guys at the bossa to trust him..

He was WANKERED when he was chewing the leaf and looking after the llamas


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2008)

Parry has an incredible way with people. He's a real gent.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 15, 2008)

I couldnt believe he got NEAR them. He has to have paid them. 

Llamas always look like they are wearing pajama bottoms from the back.


----------



## Voley (Sep 15, 2008)

Top programme. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 15, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> He was WANKERED when he was chewing the leaf and looking after the llamas



I got that impression as well.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 15, 2008)

editor said:


> Parry has an incredible way with people. He's a real gent.



Isn't he just.  Always so gentle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2008)

Those alpacas are ace - I want one, an Ewok one:


----------



## damnhippie (Sep 16, 2008)

interesting they left the director's illness in the programme - kind of makes you wonder what would have happened if things had taken a worse turn.

never was a fan of bruce parry but i was gripped by the prog tonight. he really can get along with any human being! 

good stuff on the cocaine industry too.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Actually Mr QofG's has a bit of a man-crush on him. He occasionally fantasises about going out for a few drinks and a curry with Bruce and Daniel Craig. Lots of manly back slapping and saying "You're my best friend you are!"


Id def go gay for Bruce  such a lovely guy


----------



## foo (Sep 16, 2008)

oh god i loooooooooove him so much! 

i reckon why he gets on well with all those people he visits is partly down to his open face and absolutely lovely engaging smile. anyone could guess he's a straight up proper good bloke. 

fuck. i don't like cocaine anyway, but if i did, that programme probably would've  put me off! not just because of the socio political thing -  but the process, all that kerosene and chems   i had no idea..

when people talk about getting pure cocaine over here, they're obviously talking out of their arse.


----------



## foo (Sep 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I also rather fancy him... Actually I really fancy him. In a terrible teenage crush kind of way. Which is rather sad as I am a middle aged women



likewise.

i don't want to shag him. i just want to bask in him.


----------



## girasol (Sep 16, 2008)

I * really * want to try some coca leaves.  They should stop the cocaine trade altogether and start selling coca products legally - can you imagine having that tea for breakfast every day? 

That little boy dancing was the most endearing sight I've seen in aaaaaages!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 16, 2008)

What a brilliant episode, if the lovely Andean family get fed up of living on top of a mountain they can move in with me.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 16, 2008)

foo said:


> oh god i loooooooooove him so much!
> 
> i reckon why he gets on well with all those people he visits is partly down to his open face and absolutely lovely engaging smile. anyone could guess he's a straight up proper good bloke.
> 
> ...




Amazing, amazing, fantastic scenary, a great presenter, great stories, great people just bleeding great telly... i demand more I always get really choked up when he has to leave somewhere i know at some point i am going to blub, and the director guy's illness was bloody scary as well i am glad they kept it in though.

I said the same thing to the boy last night, it made me really cross when i think how much people here pay for it and those poor fuckers barely see a penny of it. And we all know, that yes there will always be people out there who will grow it but i am sure most would prefer to keep growing crops like chocolate and coffee if they could just get a fair and stable price. i sort of knew about the cost to the people but i had no idea about the pollution side of it. 

And i want a little Ikker (sp) for my own that boy had the moves and i just wanted to dance with him 

God i do love bruce, for that man i would even deal with spider Cant wait till next week.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 16, 2008)

Belushi said:


> What a brilliant episode, if the lovely Andean family get fed up of living on top of a mountain they can move in with me.



I loved that family. What did people think about the daughter at uni, is it at all likely that she'll be able to come back to her village, after her education? 

I was thinking about how much the family must have sacrificed to get her there in the first place. She may have to sacrifice too, in that her best chance of ensuring her family's continued economic existence is to stay in the city and work. 

I was awed by the barriers she must have over come to get to university in the first place.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2008)

foo said:


> i reckon why he gets on well with all those people he visits is partly down to his open face and absolutely lovely engaging smile. anyone could guess he's a straight up proper good bloke.


He seems to have the same cheerful, humble and likeable qualities that Michael Palin had when he was travelling around the world.

Clearly, they're quite different people, but I can see similarities in their approach. They both seem like really nice, down to earth folks who don't take themselves too seriously and always let their interviewees do the talking.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2008)

What a fascinating and human way to approach documenting the cocaine trade.  Should probably be used in schools.

Really a very good programme indeed.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 16, 2008)

Really interesting program last night, very glad i caught it...... 

Gonna go look up that benedict allen chap now, does anyone know if that american nutcase (Mike Hawk? Something like that) has done a series?..... He would be great for comedy value.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just looked up that bloke I was on about..... he's called Myke Hawke, and he hasnt done a series...

I thought he was numpty ex US marine type chap, he's actually a well educated fucker! lol


----------



## Pieface (Sep 16, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Fabulous opening episode. I hope Charley Boorman was watching.



Yes 



Melinda said:


> Llamas always look like they are wearing pajama bottoms from the back.



and YES 



I love Alpacas!  And that indignant sound it was making when they sheared it


----------



## Get Involved (Sep 16, 2008)

this was indeed good. 
i had seen the production of cocaine before (there's a video on youtube), but my flatmate hadn't and was astounded at the method of production (kerosene, sulphuric acid etc). the whole issue was handled very well though and unavoidably left you internally questioning the ethics of it all. 

one thing that was strange was that he was hanging out with the cocaine producers and then immediately afterwards (at least in the edit) went to hang out with the police looking for the production dens. presumably he didn't tell them that he had previously been hanging out with the very people they were trying to find! pretty incredible from a production point of view, getting that kind of access to both sides - serious money spent?


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2008)

Get Involved said:


> serious money spent?



I wouldn't be surprised if it was only a few hundred dollars. 

According to Parry, one of the producers was only making an $80 profit on a $900 investment. If that was me and someone offered me a couple of hundred dollars to film for a day, I'd probably take it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2008)

Oooh - I've not seen it yet. Had to put it on the vid last night - may try and watch it tomorrow when I am working from home


----------



## blooper (Sep 16, 2008)

Totally amazing - especially in HD  Bruce Parry alone justifies the licence fee, for me.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just watched on iplayer.

Highlights for me were the kid dancing and the woman who was tearful when he was leaving. Normally things seem to focus on the presenter being touched by the warmth of the tribe but that shot showed what an impression he made on them too. 

Refreshing to see someone like Bruce on TV.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2008)

Just watched it on video last night.  Great stuff, although the bit with the director and his brain abscess was a tad worrying 

Glad he recovered 

Loved the llamas and alpacas


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 22, 2008)

bumpty bump it's on 2nite...


----------



## moomoo (Sep 22, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> bumpty bump it's on 2nite...



Ooh!  Thanks for bumping!  I haven't got the telly mag this week so I'd have missed it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## STFC (Sep 22, 2008)

It's just one big puke fest!


----------



## madzone (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I'm gonna be sick


----------



## moomoo (Sep 22, 2008)

madzone said:


> I think I'm gonna be sick



Me too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2008)

It's well funny!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2008)

All that puking can't be good for your teeth 

and those eyebrows that they zoomed in were definitely not Bruce's


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 22, 2008)

So. much. vom.


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2008)

Bloody hell - Vom Central.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 22, 2008)

I also liked how determined he was to 'have a vision'.

I wonder which drugs he will get fucked on next week? He certainly enjoyed that beak on the last one.


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2008)

Always likes to sneak in a drug experience for *cough* authenticity, our Bruce. 

Can't blame him, like. Fascinating programme. If very pukey.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2008)

Fucking vomiting tribes! Couldnt that have been edited down further ?! 

Gosh that was bleuuurgh.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 22, 2008)

It's stopped me wanting to snog him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2008)

I was eating my tea while watching the puking.


----------



## rover07 (Sep 22, 2008)

Vomiting before breakfast?! 

It could be the next big thing... I can just see it being promoted on GMTV


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2008)

Jesus, it was torrents. Torrents and torrents. Poor Bruce. 

You do wonder how some traditions become ingrained in cultures. We've evolved to avoid bitter tastes for fear of poison, plus vomming is so awful to go through. 

How can they do it every fecking morning?! Human beings are bizarre.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 22, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I was eating my tea while watching the puking.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 22, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Jesus, it was torrents. Torrents and torrents. Poor Bruce.
> 
> You do wonder how some traditions become ingrained in cultures. We've evolved to avoid bitter tastes for fear of poison, plus vomming is so awful to go through.
> 
> How can they do it every fecking morning?! Human beings are bizarre.


Bet he didn't bath every day in the jungle 

And he puked lots.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Bet he didn't bath every day in the jungle
> 
> And he puked lots.


We saw him bathe several times! WITH SOAP. IN THE JUNGLE. 

*raises pointed eyebrow*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 22, 2008)

am gwan jungle innit


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


>



Don't be sad - I enjoyed my tea!


----------



## moomoo (Sep 22, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Don't be sad - I enjoyed my tea!



You must have a stronger stomach than me then!  I couldn't have eaten while watching that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> You must have a stronger stomach than me then!  I couldn't have eaten while watching that!


Nothing puts me off!


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Nothing puts me off!



Im guessing you werent having soup. 



Sorry.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 22, 2008)

Stripped to the waist, wielding his axe. Body taught, defined, and glistening. Glans urging to be freed and to get to work on the natives...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2008)

I was having big fat mushrooms with melted buttery cheesy topping that looked a bit like sick.
I don't get why people are put off their food in that way. It's just images on a screen. If someone was puking right in front of me, I might feel differently. Probably not though, unless it smelt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I also liked how determined he was to 'have a vision'.
> 
> I wonder which drugs he will get fucked on next week? He certainly enjoyed that beak on the last one.




I reckon he's a closet junkie


----------



## moomoo (Sep 22, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I was having big fat mushrooms with melted buttery cheesy topping that looked a bit like sick.
> I don't get why people are put off their food in that way. It's just images on a screen. If someone was puking right in front of me, I might feel differently. Probably not though, unless it smelt.



I wouldn't even have been able to read Paulies thread about not washing while eating.... 




purves grundy said:


> Stripped to the waist, wielding his axe. Body taught, defined, and glistening. Glans urging to be freed and to get to work on the natives...



Ok, all thoughts of vomiting are gone!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I wouldn't even have been able to read Paulies thread about not washing while eating....


but i've had a bath _and _a shave now


----------



## moomoo (Sep 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> but i've had a bath _and _a shave now



And I bet you look and smell gorgeous.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> And I bet you look and smell gorgeous.


aw thanx


----------



## mr steev (Sep 23, 2008)

NVP said:


> Always likes to sneak in a drug experience for *cough* authenticity, our Bruce.
> 
> Can't blame him, like. Fascinating programme. If very pukey.



Doesn't he? 

My gf is preggers and has been throwing up enough as it is... the communal wretching was enough to send her legging it to the bathroom. lol


----------



## Voley (Sep 23, 2008)

mr steev said:


> My gf is preggers and has been throwing up enough as it is... the communal wretching was enough to send her legging it to the bathroom. lol



You're evil, steev.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2008)

I was laughing like mad at the vomming 

Bruce: 'I feel a bit ill' - well, I think ANYONE would with 20 odd people all throwing their fucking ring up around you


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2008)

Last week excellent.  

This week, a vomit compendium.  Sorry, Bruce, but I can do without an hour of vomit shots.  

And I can also, to be frank, do without "I tried some local drugs, man.  Didn't get a trip, so tried again with some tourists.  And had a boring trip."


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> And I can also, to be frank, do without "I tried some local drugs, man.  Didn't get a trip, so tried again with some tourists.  And had a boring trip."


That bit made me laugh the most actually, the fact that he had to endure hours of puking and then had no vision whatsoever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> That bit made me laugh the most actually, the fact that he had to endure hours of puking and then had no vision whatsoever.


Fine, and worth showing.  But the subsequent attempt was less than "authentic", and frankly not very interesting.  Too much of the programme went on this.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Fine, and worth showing.  But the subsequent attempt was less than "authentic", and frankly not very interesting.  Too much of the programme went on this.



Oh come ON, misery guts

How often do we get a treat like *that* on the telly? 



Actually, there are bits sneaking in that are starting to piss me off, like the shots of Bruce sat on the front of the boat, all sunglasses and posed


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Fine, and worth showing.  But the subsequent attempt was less than "authentic", and frankly not very interesting.  Too much of the programme went on this.



Oil companies aren't very 'authentic' either but you can't ignore them if you're doing a programme about the Amazon today. Same with tourism, and the prog would've been a lot duller if Bruce hadn't got involved.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> Oil companies aren't very 'authentic' either


I knew someone would take it this way.  My criticism is that he just wanted to get stoned, but tried to portray it as a deep cultural search.  

In the first instance, fine; it was a part of the culture he was investigating.  In the 2nd instance, it was just because he wanted to get stoned.

Well, I've taken trips, and seen people taking trips.  Invariably they're boring.  And this was no exception.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I knew someone would take it this way.  My criticism is that he just wanted to get stoned, but tried to portray it as a deep cultural search.
> 
> In the first instance, fine; it was a part of the culture he was investigating.  In the 2nd instance, it was just because he wanted to get stoned.
> 
> Well, I've taken trips, and seen people taking trips.  Invariably they're boring.  And this was no exception.


Yep, and he still had a massive ego by the end of it, so it's not like some mystical revelation even affected him.

Don't really like the bloke to be frank, cultural voyeurism imo, dressed up as caring/explaining.


----------



## blooper (Sep 23, 2008)

Aw, a bit delicate, danny? 

I thought it was utterly superb, again. I love that they didn't it tone it down for the delicate sensibilities of the conservative British public.

If that's what happens, show it.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I knew someone would take it this way.  My criticism is that he just wanted to get stoned, but tried to portray it as a deep cultural search.
> 
> In the first instance, fine; it was a part of the culture he was investigating.  In the 2nd instance, it was just because he wanted to get stoned.
> 
> Well, I've taken trips, and seen people taking trips.  Invariably they're boring.  And this was no exception.



We hardly saw any tripping, so no real chance to get bored, and the fact that there's now a mini-industry in what was once a sacred ritual is interesting and worth exploring imo. He didn't hide the fact that there were lots of other westerners there after a 'spiritual experience', disingenuous or not. He was obviously out for a trip and a giggle too, but he also clearly got something from it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> he also clearly got something from it.


But I didn't.

The comparison with show 1 was marked, in my opinion.  Show 2 was self-indulgent, and the things we were shown could have been edited right down and still conveyed everything there was to convey.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 23, 2008)

blooper said:


> Aw, a bit delicate, danny?
> 
> I thought it was utterly superb, again. I love that they didn't it tone it down for the delicate sensibilities of the conservative British public.
> 
> If that's what happens, show it.



Some vom and some drugs? You would probably see more on a friday night out in any town in the country. It is not exactly daring.


----------



## blooper (Sep 23, 2008)

Also, danny, he clearly wasn't happy with the idea of the second trip. Bricking it in fact, so I don't think it entirely fair to dismiss it as Bruce just wanting to get fucked.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 23, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yep, and he still had a massive ego by the end of it, so it's not like some mystical revelation even affected him.
> 
> Don't really like the bloke to be frank, cultural voyeurism imo, dressed up as caring/explaining.



I get that impression as well.

There was a similar moment in the last series, in a himalayan village, he was meditating or looking for a vision, or something, and it told him exactly the same as his 'vision' did this time. The whole episode felt kind of pointless, and sort of exploitative.


----------



## blooper (Sep 23, 2008)

Probably more daring than you give it credit for, dillinger. This a BBC documentary giving equal billing with the likes of Palin and Attenborough. Standards! What! What!

As you can see on this thread, it's got a couple of people's backs up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2008)

blooper said:


> Also, danny, he clearly wasn't happy with the idea of the second trip.


So?  

It wasn't very interesting.  It took up too much of the show.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 23, 2008)

blooper said:


> Also, danny, he clearly wasn't happy with the idea of the second trip. Bricking it in fact, so I don't think it entirely fair to dismiss it as Bruce just wanting to get fucked.



He seemed quite excited to do it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2008)

blooper said:


> As you can see on this thread, it's got a couple of people's backs up.


But not in the way you imagine.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 23, 2008)

what danny said ^^


----------



## blooper (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not sure how you failed to notice the moans about 'too much vom' above?

I dunno, with so much shit TV about it seems a shame to watch it and then moan about it. Bruce Parry seems an odd target for random ire n' all. Each to their own, though. Of course.


----------



## Voley (Sep 23, 2008)

Best thing on telly by far at the mo'. 

I don't care about the criticisms being levelled at him here. Everyone travelling in developing countries is prone to getting a bit up their own arse from time to time. I know I have. I can't think of a single travel writer that doesn't do it a bit - at one extreme you've got Max Gogarty and at the other Parry. I'd put Palin in the middle somewhere.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2008)

blooper said:


> Bruce Parry seems an odd target for random ire n' all.


You'll see earlier in the thread that I like him.  I think he's done some great programmes, and I very much liked last week's show.

It is, however, my opinion that this week was self indulgent and unenlightening.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 23, 2008)

NVP said:


> Best thing on telly by far at the mo'.
> 
> I don't care about the criticisms being levelled at him here. Everyone travelling in developing countries is prone to getting a bit up there own arse from time to time. I know I have. I can't think of a single travel writer that doesn't do it a bit - at one extreme you've got Max Gogarty and at the other Parry. I'd put Palin in the middle somewhere.



Exactly. If you want objective anthropology, then really you need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> You'll see earlier in the thread that I like him.  I think he's done some great programmes, and I very much liked last week's show.
> 
> It is, however, my opinion that this week was self indulgent and unenlightening.



Yes, I agree with that; though it may just be that I personally find drugs a very boring subject, I'm sure others would have found it much more interesting.


----------



## Voley (Sep 23, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I'm sure others would have found it much more interesting.



Yeah, I did. 

Partly because I met a guy that did that Ayahuasca ceremony in S America. I wonder if it was the same place - it looked like the place this guy described. I think he said it was in Peru. He said a lot of people were there to treat addictions / alcoholism and other stuff, like Parry did.

His trip was quite a story - he said he had spirits possessing his body and he could feel them making adjustments to his heart and other organs! He reckoned he felt healthier after it, too.

He did puke a lot, though. 

I take all this with a gigantic pinch of salt, btw, but I find it all interesting enough.


----------



## STFC (Sep 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> So?
> 
> It wasn't very interesting.  It took up too much of the show.



I agree with that.

Conversely, he arrived in that Brazilian city at carnival time and they squeezed it into about two minutes of screen time.

Still, I like the programme. It's both entertaining and informative.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 23, 2008)

I quite like Bruce Parry but I do think he's sometimes quite patronising towards the people he visits. 

Last nights show was a good example. 

Those people are fighting for their survival and have no reason to trust him or any other non indigenous person.  Thinking that is he just keeps on smiling that they will eventually think he's OK demonstrated tremendous naivety on his part IMO.  I was interested and concerned that his host's adolescent daughters were the most afraid of him and persuaded their dad to ask him to leave.  This was interesting but was not really explored.  

The thing that really, really irritated me was Parry's body language towards his host.  He kept patting him on the back.  The man looked really moody and annoyed but Parry kept on patting him again and again, always accompanied by a smile that seemed to me to be a combination of insincere and stupid. 

My understanding of body language is that patting someone on the back is a universally recognised communication of both friendship but also superiority.  It is what a higher status person does to a lower status person (obviously friends comforting each other while hugging doesn't count).  It usually occurs while the higher status person takes the other person's arm in one hand whilst stepping behind them and patting them on the back with the other, exactly as Parry was doing. 

Have you ever patted your manager at work on the back?  I think not.  I once watched a very funny video of 2 American politicians (clinton and bush?) who kept patting each other on the back for ages because they both wanted to be the one to get the "last pat" in. 

Anyway, I just noticed that and wondered if anyone else did?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2008)

Louloubelle said:


> I quite like Bruce Parry but I do think he's sometimes quite patronising towards the people he visits.
> 
> Last nights show was a good example.
> 
> ...


 

Have to admit that annoyed me a bit.  As a not very tactile person, someone doing that continuously to me would piss me off


----------



## blooper (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd be amazed if he hasn't had training in body language and gestures. Maybe he was just following that?

Regardless, the fact that he did everything they asked him to when on the verge of passing out would have made up for any social faux pas, if I were the tribesman.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 23, 2008)

also, when people are really, really angry and for very good reason and are making sure you know about it by treating you to a "welcoming ceremony" where they thrust weapons towards your face and shout a lot about all the injustices they have suffered do you 

a) look saddened and serious as you contemplate the injustices they have suffered 

b) look scared (at least show them that their actions have given some insight into what it feels like to have your life threatened)

c) try to maintain as stupid a grin as possible for as long as possible in the hope that they will think you are "nice"

eta

I don't think he's a horrible person, just a flawed human being like us all, but part of my problem with him is that he, like many people involved in documentary films, is so very motivated to get the footage and experience that he thinks he wants that he doesn't allow himself to feel, to really empathise with the people he is visiting, with the result that potentially valuable footage of much more meaningful stuff (I don't know what because we never get to see it) is never recorded. 

To be fair to him he knows he has some problems with his ego, he's mentioned it before several times and this time regarding his "trip" but I really think that he needs to do some very serious work on it, for his sake, the sake of the people he visits and for the sake of the viewers.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 23, 2008)

blooper said:


> I'd be amazed if he hasn't had training in body language and gestures. Maybe he was just following that?
> .



My point is that his body language gave away his unconscious belief in his own superiority to the people he was visiting


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 23, 2008)

last night was good endless puking


----------



## mr_eko (Sep 24, 2008)

Louloubelle said:


> I quite like Bruce Parry but I do think he's sometimes quite patronising towards the people he visits.
> 
> Last nights show was a good example.
> 
> Those people are fighting for their survival and have no reason to trust him or any other non indigenous person.  Thinking that is he just keeps on smiling that they will eventually think he's OK demonstrated tremendous naivety on his part IMO.  I was interested and concerned that his host's adolescent daughters were the most afraid of him and persuaded their dad to ask him to leave.  This was interesting but was not really explored.



I thought this was explained.  Bruce said that when Europeans first turned up in that part of Peru they used to  kill the locals and render their fat.  



Louloubelle said:


> Have you ever patted your manager at work on the back? I think not. I once watched a very funny video of 2 American politicians (clinton and bush?) who kept patting each other on the back for ages because they both wanted to be the one to get the "last pat" in.




I've never patted my boss on the back but that guy wasn't Bruce's boss he was someone who he was trying to befriend.  There is a difference between a friendly pat on the back and an invasion of space/privacy and I don't think he crossed the line.

I think you are being too hard on him at least he is out there and trying.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2008)

Louloubelle said:


> c) try to maintain as stupid a grin as possible for as long as possible in the hope that they will think you are "nice"


Oh come on: the guy's extremely well trained in dealing with difficult circumstances and I don't think you're in any position to advise him on what he should be doing just from watching edited highlights on TV. His guide could have told him to smile for all you know.

From what I've seen of his TV travels, Parry's approach to meeting people is nothing short of amazing and he seems to forge genuine bonds of friendship with the communities he lives with.


----------



## Voley (Sep 24, 2008)

That's quite the strangest take on this programme I've heard, Louloubelle.

I've patted my boss on the back before now. Me and my brother do it after we've hugged if we've not seen each other for a bit and I've done it to people in foreign countries, too. It's a sign of endearment.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 24, 2008)

There did seem to be a different feeling about this weeks programme to anything I've seen of him before, altogether more negative except for the Brazil clips.

There again, for understandable reasons he wasn't really welcome. Don't think I've seen him in a situation where he really had to try to please his hosts before. 

The bit where the old fella had him lifting the wood around while telling his nephew not to help was like getting their own back but I thought he did really well.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 24, 2008)

Sadly I fell asleep before he got to Brazil and don't think I will be up for watching all that puking again. 

I never got the feeling that Bruce was being condescending just that this episode was trying to convey how difficult to gain trust was. I think it was hard going for Bruce and I liked it when he so appreciated having the sick washed off his feet.


----------



## foo (Sep 25, 2008)

NVP said:


> That's quite the strangest take on this programme I've heard, Louloubelle.
> 
> I've patted my boss on the back before now. Me and my brother do it after we've hugged if we've not seen each other for a bit and I've done it to people in foreign countries, too. It's a sign of endearment.



well yeh, that's what i thought. one of the reasons i like Parry so much is i actively _don't_ find him patronising.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 25, 2008)

It's probably best to say that I often find Louloubelle's posts far more oversimplistic and patronising than anything Parry could manage and leave it at that.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I knew someone would take it this way.  My criticism is that he just wanted to get stoned, but tried to portray it as a deep cultural search.
> 
> In the first instance, fine; it was a part of the culture he was investigating.  In the 2nd instance, it was just because he wanted to get stoned.
> 
> Well, I've taken trips, and seen people taking trips.  Invariably they're boring.  And this was no exception.



I had a ceremony with Percy, the 2nd shaman that Bruce was with, when I was in Peru a couple of months ago, in exactly the same place and I think that Bruce wanted to show the usual side of ayahuasca compared to the frankly odd method adopted by the tribe in the first part of the show. But....I found Percy to be extremely untraditional compared to the other shamans I took aya with, quite unengaging and treated it a lot like a job rather than a learned tradition passed down through the ages. He didnt engage each person individually and just shot off after a few hours.

Hence, I think Bruce didnt get to show the other, deeper side of it simply because he picked a fairly (for Western viewers purposes) boring shaman. Had he gone to an old tribesperson the ceremony would have been much more interesting to us........but then again they probably wouldnt have let it be filmed so....


----------



## Voley (Sep 25, 2008)

What was the trip like, Yetman?

Did you get 'possessed' and stuff, too? I'm fascinated by this, I've gotta admit. 

There seems to be a lot of shared hallucinogenic stuff going on at these ceremonies. The guy I spoke to said that afterwards a lot of people had experienced the same thing. It's always interested me, that. It seems to go a long way beyond basic suggestion.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 25, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I had a ceremony with Percy,<snip>weird, when you have an experience thats so intense its not usually until a while afterwards that it starts to sink in and the real depth of it starts to make sense, which is kind of happening<snip>...but then again they probably wouldnt have let it be filmed so...


best travelogue ever


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 26, 2008)

NVP said:


> What was the trip like, Yetman?
> 
> Did you get 'possessed' and stuff, too? I'm fascinated by this, I've gotta admit.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of shared hallucinogenic stuff going on at these ceremonies. The guy I spoke to said that afterwards a lot of people had experienced the same thing. It's always interested me, that. It seems to go a long way beyond basic suggestion.



apparently harmaline (one of the aya drugs) used to be called 'telepathine'


----------



## Yetman (Sep 26, 2008)

NVP said:


> What was the trip like, Yetman?
> 
> Did you get 'possessed' and stuff, too? I'm fascinated by this, I've gotta admit.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of shared hallucinogenic stuff going on at these ceremonies. The guy I spoke to said that afterwards a lot of people had experienced the same thing. It's always interested me, that. It seems to go a long way beyond basic suggestion.



Nah the first time I had it it was like DMT, something I'm very used to - there wasnt any spiritual aspect to it at all. As I pressed the shaman to increase my dose (he was a bit wary - most people get fairly strong trips off 1 cup) in the end I was taking 2 and a half cups and there was dinosaurs in the room, magic books presenting ancient old texts to me, I visited my girlfriend in some kind of psychedelic hyperspace and danced around in the matrix (that was fucking wicked tbh ) and got eaten by enormous anacondas......but.......I think the whole spiritiual belief in the visions is simple primitive understanding and interpretation. Which I'm a bit sad to say as I really hoped there'd be something more to it. 

Still though, I went through some very difficult trips, at one point coming face to face with myself and unravelling every aspect of my personality, having to deal with each part no matter how much I might not have wanted to face it, which was good, very soul cleansing but at times very scary as well. Even coming to terms with the fear, several times, once when I cleverly smoked a massive spliff while on the aya then the shaman told us to listen for the bark of the two jaguar that were doing their mating calls literally about 20 metres away outside the hut. But no possession, although I did see a few other people freak out.......one australian guy just got up and walked off into the jungle saying he was cursed


----------



## Yetman (Sep 26, 2008)

Psychonaut said:


> apparently harmaline (one of the aya drugs) used to be called 'telepathine'



A few days after the trip where I danced with my mrs in the matrix I asked her if she felt or noticed anything the next day when she woke up........she said no. So I dont think there's much in that, I think its all in your head (but fuck me, what a lot is in there  )


----------



## Voley (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds incredible. 

My mate told me quite a few people go out of the hut to puke/piss/whatever and get lost in the jungle for the night. Bloody hell, that'd do your head in.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah episode 3 tonight...though the week has gone rather fast...


----------



## STFC (Sep 29, 2008)

Only caught the last five minutes tonight. How much fun did walking on those logs look?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked the young girl listening to thriller during the ceremony.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2008)

That fact that a little boy in a village was called Bruce after him spoke volumes of how genuinely well liked he is.


----------



## Bajie (Sep 30, 2008)

The loggers reminded me a lot of people of people I met in Guyana, except in that case they worked in the forest dredging gold from the river bed but it was a similar life style. Out in the forest they have to rely on each other because if something goes wrong there is no one else to help them. When people talk about de-forestation, there is a human face to it, and that is good people who work hard in the only work they can find, which unforutantly is cutting down tree's, but they are not the ones who buy the timber afterall.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 30, 2008)

Well Guyana's similar in the fact that they're small scale loggers in the main, but I would put that crew as particularly representative of the wider timber industry. Sadly, it's more the remoteness of the region that preserves it from heavier logging rather than as a result of determined eco preservation policies.

Whereabouts were you in Guyana Bajie? Know what you mean about the people - a lot of my folks were porkknockers in the Northwest, gnarly old folks with knowledge and love of the forest.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 30, 2008)

Very sensitive and moving portrayal of the disease sweeping the forest tribes.  Heartbreaking.

I loved the way the women tickled the men carrying the huge log home; that was hilarious.  Reminded me of my daughters and missus laughing at me doing DIY.  

Back on form, in my view.  This episode got the balance right about telling the stories of those Bruce was visiting.


----------



## Bajie (Sep 30, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Well Guyana's similar in the fact that they're small scale loggers in the main, but I would put that crew as particularly representative of the wider timber industry. Sadly, it's more the remoteness of the region that preserves it from heavier logging rather than as a result of determined eco preservation policies.
> 
> Whereabouts were you in Guyana Bajie? Know what you mean about the people - a lot of my folks were porkknockers in the Northwest, gnarly old folks with knowledge and love of the forest.



My mum is from Providence on the Demerara, though where I went to in the interior was on the Mazaruni River. Stayed there about 3 weeks in total on the Mazaruni, and 10 weeks in Guyana. There was gold mining camps dotted around, mostly dredges but some pork knockers as well, but most of the indepents pork knockers where Native Guyanese. I did a bit of gold panning myself when I was there, it was everyones hobby  Though that was 16 years ago and I have not been back since.

I much preferred the interior to the costal towns, even Bartica is better than George Town, or was back then anyway.


----------



## janeb (Sep 30, 2008)

editor said:


> That fact that a little boy in a village was called Bruce after him spoke volumes of how genuinely well liked he is.



I seemed to get a speck of dust in my eye at that bit


----------



## madzone (Sep 30, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I liked the young girl listening to thriller during the ceremony.


Was that his mp3 player or hers? I couldn't work that bit out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 30, 2008)

madzone said:


> Was that his mp3 player or hers? I couldn't work that bit out.



Hers, I think.


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 30, 2008)

I would have been interested to hear from Bruce about his feelings / regrets about the tribes he made "first contact" with some years ago. 

The issue seems very relevant to this episode but he completely avoided it.

2 minutes 20 seconds into this clip ia a clip of Parry and a friend making first contact with a tribe in PNG
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jprJBYYRcqQ

His friend says he feels bad about it now, I wonder how Bruce feels?


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 30, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Very sensitive and moving portrayal of the disease sweeping the forest tribes.  Heartbreaking..



even more heartbreaking as vaccines against hep b are widely available and it would not be beyond the means of the WHO to immunize all the people in the area, at least all those under 40


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh wow why haven't I been keeping up witht this. Watching him with the matiz

then with those shamanic tribesmen


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 6, 2008)

bump. it's on in 5...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2008)

fuck me those are some monster fish.


----------



## girasol (Oct 6, 2008)

That was a good episode, my favourite so far I think


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2008)

my mum watched it and has fallen in love with Bruce


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 7, 2008)

I loved the shot in the first reserve of the kid craddling I presume a pet armidillo and at the next place they had a little black kitten...

I don't think I could have gone into some of those tree enclosed spaces in the little canoe...it was very eerie.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 7, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> my mum watched it and has fallen in love with Bruce





yay...your mum has great taste...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 7, 2008)

I watched this last night .. good stuff ..


----------



## Voley (Oct 13, 2008)

On in half an hour in case anyone's forgotten.


----------



## insomnia (Oct 13, 2008)

yikes he's aged about 20 years since last week


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^still looks lovely though


----------



## insomnia (Oct 13, 2008)

So basically, Bruce is the loveliest man around, want to be his best mate etc.... but in bed i reckon he'd be too apologetic and ...oh god i'm a hetro male thinking this(well i was hetro)!!!


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 13, 2008)

i'm not sure I could do the canopy...would like to think I could push myself to do it asit looks amazing. 

I also don't have the image of Bruce apologising..


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2008)

When he booked into that gold mine "hotel", saying it was also a whore house, I though "Oh, Jesus, he's going to have a go, isn't he?" 

_"It was my first time with a prostitute, and I don't mind telling you, I was a bit nervous about what the camera crew would think of my performance..."_


----------



## foo (Oct 14, 2008)

he looked pretty relieved to find out he was mistaken about it being a whore house


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2008)

foo said:


> he looked pretty relieved to find out he was mistaken about it being a whore house


  Which makes me think I was right about his intentions!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 14, 2008)

I bet it was a brothel, just 'closed' temporarily while he was there.

Landlady had her finger in every other pie, can't see there being much demand for a hotel there for any other reason.

Good show last night, specially the last ten minutes about the value of the rainforest. Not sure I'd be doing much sleeping in a bed that high up though


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Not sure I'd be doing much sleeping in a bed that high up though



Thought it was funny the way he stretched nonchalantly, and went 'I got a few hours...'

Yeh fucking RIIIIGHT


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 20, 2008)

Last episode... I's been a very emotional few weeks. A .huge thank you to Bruce and the BBC


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2008)

Great series, although it petered out towards the end a bit for me. Nothing could match up to the earlier ayahuasca vomit sequence! 

Best thing I've been watching for the last few weeks, though, by miles.


----------



## lostexpectation (Oct 21, 2008)

what ya reckon to the natives attacking the dam engineer at the meeting with machete :/ maybe he shouldn't have come,maybe he doesn't realise they're at war with the natives.


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 22, 2008)

lostexpectation said:


> what ya reckon to the natives attacking the dam engineer at the meeting with machete :/ maybe he shouldn't have come,maybe he doesn't realise they're at war with the natives.



I wouldn't really describe that as being attacked with a machete
He was threatened with a machete and it got out of hand and he got cut  
Understandably tempers were running high 
Anyone who's seen people being attacked with machetes knows what the end result looks like and it looks very much worse than a cut on the shoulder


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2009)

Repeating on BBC2 right now


----------

